# Umwandlung von Ascii in Dualzahl



## Oetzicool (3. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute ich will eine Umwandlung von einer Dezimalzahl in eine Dualzahl vornehmen und dabei über Ascii gehen. Ich will dies als Assemblerprogramm für den Motorola 68000 vornehmen. Könnt ihr mir da helfen. Also ich will z.b. Die Zahl 23456 einlesen diese wird dann folgendermaßen abgespeichert in Asciiform:
------------
| 00x32 |
------------
| 00x33 |
------------
| 00x34 |
------------
| 00x35 |
------------
nun ziehe ich ja $30 ab um dann auf die Dezimalzahl zu kommen. Jetzt meine Frage ich will dies nun in Dualzahlen umwandeln des heißt ich nehm dann z.b. 00x32 Modulo 2 und nehm den Rest der für Dualzahlen zuständig ist also muss ja 010 rauskommen aber wie krieg ich diese Funktion im Assembler hin? Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen!


----------



## takidoso (7. Juli 2008)

Bin leider nicht firm in Motorola 68000er ...
aber viele Assember haben die Möglichkeit Bits  zu schieben.
falls dies nicht möglich sein sollte, müsste eine multipliation mit 2 und das Feststellen eines Überlaufs gleichen Efekt haben.
viel Spaß und Glücl 

Takidoso


----------

